# Food Brand Suggestions



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello!

I was curious as to the brands of food you all feed your Vizslas. We love Canidae for our German Shepherd because it keeps her lean and her coat shiny; but as Vizslas to shepherds are apples to oranges, I was hoping everyone would have some tried and true suggestions! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I always leave the pup on the breeders food until they settle in.
You can type Canidae in the search box on the left, and see the results others are having feeding it.


----------



## Pretty Penny (Mar 22, 2014)

I Have a 1 yr old V that I have fed Blue Buffalo puppy food. I have changed her gradually to Pure Balance. I changed brands due to expense. Pure Balance Chicken & Rice rates 4 stars on dogfoodadvisor.com. She is doing great on the new food which is adult food. She is lean with a shiny coat.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am curious because I, unfortunately, do not have the proper resources (knowledge, butcher, etc.) to keep her on a raw diet. I know and trust the Canidae, but again I'm super open to suggestions as to what works and what doesn't. I have been hearing a lot of good thing about the Blue Buffalo, the only bad being the price  :-[


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - nailed it - start with the breeders food - then do the research on all the products - then factor in the amount of exercise the pup gets - do you plan 2 free feed - the biggest mistake I see - is jumping from brand 2 brand b4 the pup has enough time 2 adjust !!!


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

I plan to properly adjust the pup, I'm very familiar with the process of integrating new food and eventually switching over. I don't want to overwhelm our poor girl, so I'm putting in the leg work now to find a few good choices before I go bouncing from brand to brand like a lunatic. 

I don't plan to free feed, and I hate to say it; but my shepherd doesn't free feed, so I know that having food left out may lead to some problems...She will be an active dog as I am pretty athletic (running, hiking, etc.) so I want to be sure to have a food with enough substance to support her without making her gain an unhealthy amount of weight :-\


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

If you’re worried about price it may make your selection a bit harder.

I feed Acana kibble mixed with Wellness "mixers and toppers" both are grain free.
I fed him the Acana Puppy and Junior for a year then changed to Acana Regionals 

http://www.acana.com/products/classics/puppy-junior/
http://www.acana.com/products/regionals/
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=51


I heat 2 tablespoons of Wellness and a half tablespoon of coconut oil and mix it with the Acana.
I change flavours but stay with the Acana Regionals.
The salmon based Acana gave him very fishy breathe so we don’t get it anymore.
Apparently my wife doesn’t like fish kisses.
He also gets raw meaty bones from free range grass fed cows, a big one every 2 days or so 
Or if we need some quiet time he might get 2 a day  
He gets a raw chicken back every day or two.
I feed him the raw chicken backs at lunch time, kibble in the evening, and raw bones anytime.
We did go through one full bag of food that the breeder gave us as it was written into our contract, then changed over to Acana.
He also gets whatever fruit my 2 daughters don't eat in their lunch.

There are MANY great foods out there and there won't be 2 V's that are fed the same.
This is just what I do.

Cheers


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oven Baked holistic kibble. Pretty much got everything she needs from fruits and veggies to meat and vitamins without the gluten and bad stuff. It is a Canadian made product. We also cook liver, fish or chicken and give that to her mixed in with the kibble. She has a shiny coat and is a good weight. This is about $70 for a large bag. It probably lasts about a month at being fed twice a day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LUv - you are on the right track - just a reply to ? - had no answers - just the short falls that a new V owner can avoid - I try never to over think what it is right 4 your pup - if it works - STICK with it !!!


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions everyone!


----------

